# Warning



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm sure most of you already know this, but for those like myself trying to save a buck. DO NOT buy a Killzone Lay n Slay blind. JUNK! I paid $99. for the blind plus I think $22.00 shipping. I used it 5-7 times and I'm pretty easy on my stuff, and it broke. One of the braces that hold the top frame rails broke at the hinge. Killzone will replace it at no charge if I send it back at my expense. There is no guarantee it won't happen again. The blind isn't bad to lay in other than a little small. But it isn't nice enough to spend another $22.00 to ship it back. I will cut my loss, chalk it up to a learning experience and move on.

My hunting partner has one also, his broke up by the headrest. Save your money, DO NOT buy


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

This is the exact reason why every time you post up on here trying to save a buck and cut corners, I personally and a lot of others on here tell you not to do it. Buy quality ahead of time and you be ahead money in the end. :withstupid:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I totally agree. And I didn't post asking for assistance before I bought it. At the time I purchased it, it was all I could afford, and I wanted to get out hunting.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Could have bought a power hunter, sub, or hitman for that price.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I didn't want a power hunter, and the others are more money.

I really didn't post this to debate if I made a good or a bad choice, that's a no brainer. I posted to prevent anyone else from making the same mistake. But of course all you profesional hunters have never made a beginner mistake. You all grew up perfect and couldn't possibly do anything wrong.

I saw a post on here awhile back about how this site is full of a**holes. I didn't believe until now. All you little babies want to do is make sh** out of people. I used to enjoy coming to this site and swapping comments


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kelly, everyone makes the mistake you did so don't feel bad. I bought cheap duck decoys and was always repainting them and I finally learned to buy the better decoy. whitehorse bought all GHG goose decoys and now is getting rid of them and carp_killer made a rag-tag spread of divers that he painted and now is going to buy an actaul diver spread.

Don't get too down on yourself.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

OH I'm not. I will buy a different blind and keep hunting. It's a done deal. I will use my SUB or my groundforce. Justed warning others. As far as getting down on someone, it's just the handful of jerks that continously make sh** out of some of the post on here including mine. If they can't give a helpful response, kepp thier thoughts to themselves.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

my GHG decoys are pretty alright by me, and i use them quite often.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I'm sure most of you already know this, but for those like myself trying to save a buck. DO NOT buy a Killzone Lay n Slay blind. JUNK! I paid $99. for the blind plus I think $22.00 shipping. I used it 5-7 times and I'm pretty easy on my stuff, and it broke. One of the braces that hold the top frame rails broke at the hinge. Killzone will replace it at no charge if I send it back at my expense. There is no guarantee it won't happen again. The blind isn't bad to lay in other than a little small. But it isn't nice enough to spend another $22.00 to ship it back. I will cut my loss, chalk it up to a learning experience and move on.
> 
> My hunting partner has one also, his broke up by the headrest. Save your money, DO NOT buy


Thanks for the post Kelly, hopefully you saved others some heartache.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If I can prevent one other person from making my mistake, it was well worth it.

too bad some of the others couldn't see the real meaning behind it.

Thanks


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly, thanks for the heads up!! I was considering gettin one of those killzone blinds (talked to you bout it waaaay back) to have an extra blind to take my nephew or a freind with me. Sorry to hear the results of your "feild tests" and hope you have better luck with your other equipment! And...on that OTHER matter, I would be forced to agree with you. That very "Holier-than Thou" attitude of a sellect few of the "Pros" on this site is the very reason I haven't even logged on to Nodak in months! (that and shoulder sx). I'll tell you what. Any time you wanna make the trip out to PA and hunt A $#it load of geese, just pm me and we'll go get it done!! I'm sittin on a flyway corridor for tons of migrators and about 450,000 great big, giant residents. Like you said...it only takes one turd to ruin the pool water!! Keep on shootin!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thank you for that invite, now that would be a road trip. You are always welcome in one of my blinds if you ever get to Illinois.


----------



## stevensinks (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking about getting one of those so I had an extra if some one wanted to go along. Any one have a used Power hunter they are wanting to get rid of?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

It was well worth the hassel. I saved 3 other hunters like myself from throwing there money away. I should contact Killzone and tell them they just lost 3 sales due to the fact they won't help me out.


----------

